# dumb ass robber



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Wo...After-Alleged-Burglary-Attempt-183515591.html


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Made the dogs mad thinking she was there to rod their house. lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Three dogs and the woman. :-o That's one dern big dog house!


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonder if she will try to sue him for having vicious dogs? Lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Three dogs and the woman. :-o That's one dern big dog house!


Maybe three JRT's and a small women? ;-)


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

That's too funny!! She's lucky the dogs weren't trained to bite otherwise Fubar!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe three JRT's and a small women? ;-)



She'da never made it out! :lol:


----------

